

Time Management HD Video by CMU CS Prof. Randy Pausch (2007) - vlad
http://www.viddler.com/explore/GabrielRobins/videos/12/

======
vlad
Start about 7 minutes in. This professor had a presentation about time
management some years back, and in 2007 was invited to lecture at University
of Virginia. He is now more known for his "Last Lecture." Unrelated, but I
think I saw YC.news user omarish at 22:26.

PDF:
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy/RandyPauschTimeMana...](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy/RandyPauschTimeManagement2007.pdf)

PP:
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy_Time_Management_UVa...](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/Randy_Time_Management_UVa_2007_slides.html)

------
chris11
I second the idea of a time log. I started keeping one this week, and it's
shocking how much more I get done. I haven't even had time to really review
them, but it just helps me to stay aware of how I'm using my time. There's
something about forcing myself to right down how much time I'm wasting that
keeps my breaks short. I'd really recommend people try it for a few days.
Link: [http://www.stevepavlina.com/articles/triple-your-personal-
pr...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/articles/triple-your-personal-
productivity.htm)

